# Which buck to breed to?



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

I have a pure breed saneen doe that I want to breed this fall. I also have a buck that is a half oberhasli half alpine. My other buck is half alpine half saneen. I'm wanting a good hybrid goat (hopefully a buckling kid) What buck would every body recommend that I breed the doe to. Both bucks are the same age, but the alpine/saneen buck is bigger, bulkier stronger than the other. But the Oberhasli is calmer and follows me really well on hikes and does awesome around dead game. Please let me know you opinions. Thanks


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I think the main consensus among this site's members is that a goat with attitude, desire, and "heart" outweighs pure size and strength when it comes to a making a good packer. With that in mind it sounds like the Ober X would probably give you a better chance at getting a buckling (or two) with the qualities you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Totally agree with Ken. Its cool to show up to a gathering and show off a huge goat but if you are using them as they should be used, you are out with them 99% of time alone and not at a gathering. Temperament I think will always win out over size. I have most likely the 2nd best prospect we had this year and he is still here because we didnt see his potential till it was to late and he was raised by his dam. This boy already has a large thick neck and a very powerful front end. This boy would easily be a 300 lbs goat but because of his attitude, he will be going to the sales next weekend.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the great advise!


----------

